# 1986 Trek 520 Cirrus questions.



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been making up a list of new bikes that I am considering buying. On that list is a Trek 520. I ended up buying a 1986 520, I figured I could find out if I really like that 520.

My question is has the frame geometry changed from 86 to 2011? Will the 86 tell me if I will like a 2011 or not?

What advantages and disadvantages will a new 520 have over and 86 model?

I paid $398 for the old Trek, did I make a mistake doing this just to find out if I want a new one? I guess I am asking if it will it be hard to sell it for that much?


----------



## noob (Aug 22, 2011)

We're going to look at a 2000-2001 Trek 520 tomorrow, which is listed for $399.00 on CL. I heard the design has changed very little over the years, but I'm no expert. When I mentioned Trek 520 at a LBS, the guy laughed and wanted to up sell me on something else... Finding a used bike has been challenging.

What size is your 520?


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

noob said:


> We're going to look at a 2000-2001 Trek 520 tomorrow, which is listed for $399.00 on CL. I heard the design has changed very little over the years, but I'm no expert. When I mentioned Trek 520 at a LBS, the guy laughed and wanted to up sell me on something else... Finding a used bike has been challenging.
> 
> What size is your 520?


It is small but I have short legs and a long torso. The person selling it says it has a 29.5 inch stand over, my inseam is 30 inches, I am guessing with shoes and the fact the inseam is not total length I will be 2-3 inches above the bar. It is possible that this bike is going to be too small for me. I guess I will find out when it arrives.

Even if it is too small I don't think it will be a real loss. I will have a better idea on what size of bike I need and I should be able to sell it. It will also help me to some degree determine if I really want a new 520 or not.


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

noob said:


> We're going to look at a 2000-2001 Trek 520 tomorrow, which is listed for $399.00 on CL. I heard the design has changed very little over the years, but I'm no expert. When I mentioned Trek 520 at a LBS, the guy laughed and wanted to up sell me on something else... Finding a used bike has been challenging.
> 
> What size is your 520?


I wish I could find a 2000-2001 520 for $399.00 in my area. My area is not included in CL

Well, even if it did include my area it wouldn't help much, I bet only one bike would get listed a year.


----------

